# Do I add modifier 50??



## pajohnson (Mar 20, 2012)

When you are billing say 64445 and Medicare states that the bilateral surgery indicator is “1”. Thus it means unilateral. So if the Dr does bilateral injections should the unit be billed as 1 or 2? And if this is billed as 1 does the modifier 50 need to be added....

Please clarify, I want to be sure I am billing these injections to Medicare correctly.

Thanks for your help,


----------



## armen (Mar 20, 2012)

pajohnson said:


> When you are billing say 64445 and Medicare states that the bilateral surgery indicator is “1”. Thus it means unilateral. So if the Dr does bilateral injections should the unit be billed as 1 or 2? And if this is billed as 1 does the modifier 50 need to be added....
> 
> Please clarify, I want to be sure I am billing these injections to Medicare correctly.
> 
> Thanks for your help,



You can bill modifier 50 with 1 unit or bill two separate line items with RT &  LT modifiers.


----------



## pajohnson (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you very much for your help. I am trying to prevent denials and get $$$$$$


----------



## ckkohler (Mar 23, 2012)

Patricia,
I participated in modifier webinar provided by my local MAC (Noridian) ... I have a couple of pages from the handout that I found very useful.  What is an Email address I can send copies to for you?
Thanks!


----------



## mhstrauss (Mar 26, 2012)

ckkohler said:


> Patricia,
> I participated in modifier webinar provided by my local MAC (Noridian) ... I have a couple of pages from the handout that I found very useful.  What is an Email address I can send copies to for you?
> Thanks!



Would you mind sending them to me also?  We are not under Noridian, but I still like to collect all resources possible!
email:  mstrauss@nmccbr.com  or fax 225-768-2806, whichever is easier for you.

Thanks so much!!


----------



## ckkohler (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey ladies,
Just Emailed those pages to you!  Let me know if you find them to be helpful!


----------



## armen (Apr 16, 2012)

ckkohler said:


> Hey ladies,
> Just Emailed those pages to you!  Let me know if you find them to be helpful!



Would you mind sharing it with me too?


----------



## cynthiabrown (Apr 16, 2012)

*Mods*

Hey carolyn   me too!!! cbrown@medicalbillall.com  thanks


----------



## ckkohler (Apr 17, 2012)

Cynthia,
I am Emailing to you now.  Please let me know if it helps!  

Armen,
Please provide your Email address and I'll be happy to pass along.  

Thanks!


----------



## ckkohler (Apr 26, 2012)

Did everyone get the pages I Emailed to you?  Did you find them helpful?  Just curious.  Thanks!


----------



## anicho4250@aol.com (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: modifiers*

Carolyn could you please send me copies as well.

Thanks
Vanessa Nicholas CPC


----------



## shafs.dr@gmail.com (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi Carolyn,

Can you send those items to me too....Here is my mail id shafs.dr@gmail.com


----------

